# 14' Camo Duck Hunting Boat Modified V With Blind and Trailer



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have a nice duck hunting boat for sale with blind and boat trailer. It is 14' 52" beam and is a shallow V hull which is stable in bigger water, but plenty flat to shoot from comfortably. It is not a modified V as in the title (I didn't understand the difference) It is water tight, no leaks or major damage. The blind is Cabelas northern flight and is solid. Can be put up in about 30 seconds, just needs new vegetation. Trailer is a simple boat trailer with good tires, lights worked the last time out, but haven't tried this summer. Asking $800, PM for details. Pic shown on KSL listing:

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=36367758&cat=225


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I really hate to bust your bubble, but that is not a modified V hull. that is a standard V hull..

still a great price tho.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

would you sell just the blind?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I really hate to bust your bubble, but that is not a modified V hull. that is a standard V hull..
> 
> still a great price tho.


No bursting of my bubble, you're right, for some reason had it in my mind it is modified V. I was thinking shallow V, it is not as deep as some boats I've been in making it more flat and much easier to stand when shooting or fishing. I don't know if term shallow V is even right, but I don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> would you sell just the blind?


Problem is I have custom fit the blind onto the boat and cut off the excess material. I'm not sure if it would fit another boat unless it was the same size. If I don't get any interest in the package, I will shoot you a PM.


----------

